# Lizardfolk PC Race



## Flash_Plasma (Jun 29, 2008)

Greenscale Lizardfolk

When the average person thinks of a lizardfolk, they see a massive, ogre-sized two-legged crocodile with a bonecrushing bite and appetite for human flesh. This is however, far from the real truth. Lizardfolk do have sharp teeth and powerful jaws, but hardly use them for more than hunting food or self defense. Humans could likely relate very well to the average Lizardfolk if they could see past their scaley exterior. The Greenscales mostly desire to live peacefully and be left alone, as opposed to being the man-eating monster of childrens' nightmares. It's a shame that the odd rogue tribe ruins the race's reputation as a whole .

*Personality:* Most lizardfolk tend to be quiet, letting their actions speak for them, though when one does speak it is usually wise to listen. Most people take them to be dumb brutes, a fatal mistake. Lizardfolk are as wise and cunning as any elf. A good number of Greenscales are proud, of their race, their heritage, or skills in battle; They do not take insults lightly. Lizardfolk society has a great number of rules and rituals that help them survive and thrive in their harsh bog environments while also keeping order. Because of this many Greenscales tend to observe strict adherence to rules, although it can also cause those in Lizardfolk society who do not like rules to abandon their tribes. Many tribal leaders tend to feel they are better off. 

*Physical Description:* Greenscales appear to be bipedal crocodiles or alligators, but slightly more humanoid. Lizardfolk males weigh two to three hundred pounds, stand between six to six and a half feet tall or more, including a tall, brightly colored crest on the tops of their heads. Females are somewhat smaller, weighing one hundred and fifty to two hundred pounds and standing five feet ten inches to six feet two inches. Females have shorter snouts and two, smaller crests more dull in color. Male crests can be a combination of any bright colors, often red, orange or yellow. Female crests are a dull bluish purple to light pink or mauve. Like their name suggests, Greenscales are covered in hard green scales, kept smooth and lustrous by an oil that is secreted from the lizardfolk's skin.

*Relations:* Lizardfolk have little relations with other races, which suits them just fine. Greenscales fend for themselves and expect no help from others. A small number of Greenscale tribes have initiated trade relations with settlements near their marsh homes, trading exotic pelts and skins, swamp herbs and magical plants for weapons of iron and steel.

*Alignment:* Lizardfolk are generally Unaligned, as they do not normally operate by any moral codes, only laws of nature

*Lizardfolk Lands:* Lizardfolk are most plentiful in swamps, bogs and marshes, though it is not uncommon for tribes to be found in other places where fresh water is abundant, such as a forest that rings around a large lake, warm rivers or even the underdark.

*Religion:* Lizardfolk worship Semuanya, Unaligned goddess of swamps, decay, and patron of the Lizardfolk race.

*Language:* Greenscales speak Draconic, and occasionally common if they are travelers or have trade relations with civilized towns and cities

*Names:* Lizardfolk names tend to be sibilant, with many S sounds. Male names tend to have harder sounds and more syllables, female names are generally shorter and roll of the tongue easily.

*Male Names:* Koarnorgek, Regortar, Kergerak, Zissren, Oresskorda, Mersirkog, Ezrekon,Ysorgoss

*Female Names:* Sseranya, Esseri, Yeszri, Asyera, Isyera, Iszeno, Isyela, Asyela, Essiya, Ssileo

*Tribe Names:* Bogstalker, Bogshadow, Birdhunter, Beastkiller, Hardscale, Swordfang, Spearmouth, Daggermaw, Swamprunner, Marshtrekker.

*Adventurers:* Lizardfolk adventurers are often those who left their tribe because of a dislike for tradition, rules, or their elders. In other cases, adventuring lizardfolk are those who were exiled or banished from their tribe for committing a crime or losing to a higher ranking member of society in a duel. Greenscale adventurers often travel alone or sign up with mercenary companies; only a few seek to form lasting bonds of friendship with others.

*Lizardfolk Racial Traits*

Average Height: 5' 10 - 6' 6"
Average Weight: 150-250 lbs.

Ability Scores: +2 Str, +2 Wis
Size: Medium
Speed: 6 Squares
Vision: Low-Light
Languages: Common, Draconic
Skill Bonuses: +2 Endurance, 2 Athletics

Swamp Walk: Lizardfolk possess the Swamp Walk ability described in the Monster Manual

Lizardfolk Weapon Proficiency: Greenscales are proficient with the spear and light shield.

Hold Breath: Lizardfolk can swim underwater for 10 minutes before needing to make an Endurance check

Natural Weapon: Between a Lizardfolk's slashing claws, daggerlike teeth and bonecracking tail, they don't require a weapon to attack, defend or even kill. A Greenscale's unarmed attacks deal 1d6 damage instead of 1d4, and can use powers requiring a melee weapon while unarmed.

*****

New Heroic Tier Feats

*Sidestep Attack*
*Prerequisites:* Dex 15, Lizardfolk
*Benefit:* You gain the Sidestep Attack At-Will Power

 Sidestep Attack (standard; At-Will) * Weapon
You Shift and make a melee basic attack.

*Snapping Jaws*
*Prerequisites: *Str 15, Lizardfolk
*Benefits: *You gain the Snapping Jaws encounter power

 Snapping Jaws (standard; encounter)
Str vs. AC; if you hit, deal no damage, but destroy any one non-magic weapon or item held by the opponent

*Marsh Mystic Initiate*
*Prerequisites: *Wis 15, Lizardfolk, Cleric
*Benefits: *You gain one of the two following powers as an encounter power: Swamp's Grasp, Bog Cloud

 Swamp's Grasp (standard; encounter) * Zone
Area Burst 2 within 10; Wis vs. Reflex; The target is slowed (save ends). The zone is difficult swamp terrain until the end of the encounter

 Bog Cloud (standard; encounter) * Poison
Area Burst 2 within 10; Wis vs. Fortitude; 2d8 + Wis poison damage, and the target is dazed until your next turn

New Paragon Tier Feats

*Marsh Mystic Adept*
*Prerequisites: *Wis 17, Lizardfolk, Cleric
*Benefits: *Choose One: When you use Swamp's Grasp, the target is immobilized instead of slowed OR When you use Bog Cloud you deal 3d8 poison damage and the target is stunned instead of dazed OR you gain whichever power you did not choose with the Marsh Mystic Initiate feat


*****

Concerns
1. Lizardfolk need some kind of hold breath ability, but I'm unfamiliar with those rules in 4e, or if there even are any

2. Should I tone down Swamp's Grasp to slowed instead of immobilized?

That's all, folks


----------



## 77IM (Jun 29, 2008)

Pretty good.  I like your flavor text write-up a lot.  Here are some mechanical suggestions:

1.  I wouldn't give low-light vision.  There's no precedent for it and not every race needs enhanced vision.

2.  I think free Heavy Shield is overpowered.  A lot of classes that don't get shield proficiency would be happy with just a free Light Shield.

3.  I think AC bonus is potentially overpowered, but I'm not sure.  No other race gets this (not even MM races that seem tough; not even dragonborn or warforged).

4.  Bite is totally useless as a power, because it can't keep up with magic weapons even at mid-levels.  It would be easier and less wordy to just say that their unarmed strikes deal 1d6 damage instead of 1d4.

5.  Hunter's Grace is way overpowered.  It's more than twice as good as an existing feat.  You might make this a Paragon feat that allows a reroll (similar to Agile Athlete).

6.  I like the Sidestep Attack and Snapping Jaws powers.  The Marsh Mystic Initiate seems a bit strong for feat-granted powers.  It might be better as a Paragon feat.  You might also make these into Channel Divinity feats.

7.  Breath-holding rules are listed in the PHB with the Endurance skill (see the last item in the table).  Characters can hold their breath for 5 rounds and then each round after that, they make an Endurance check, DC 10 +1 per round.


You may wish to check out these other attempts at creating Lizardfolk racial traits:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=231835

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4284868&postcount=4

 -- 77IM


----------



## Flash_Plasma (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks.

1. IIRC Lizardfolk in 3e had darkvision, I'd have to check though

2. true, Heavy Shields fit the flavor a bit better but I can afford to take them out

3. Probably right, I just couldn't think of another ability at the time

4. actually that's not a bad idea, and could make for a nice Lizardfolk Monk when the class comes out

I'll answer the rest later


----------



## Flash_Plasma (Jul 3, 2008)

5. I'll have to check on that

6. My original thought was to make Marsh Mystic Initiate as a Heroic Tier feat, allowing you to pick one power, then at Paragon have Marsh Mystic Adept, which improved the chosen power or let you take the second one as well, If I toned down Swamp's Grasp to slowed instead of immobilized would that work?

7. Works for me, I'll add in a hold breath power in place of the AC power


----------



## Flash_Plasma (Jul 4, 2008)

no thoughts?


----------



## Nivenus (Jul 4, 2008)

It looks good so far. I'd have to playtest it however to get a real feel for it.

Thanks for the work. I'll let you know of any issues if there are any when I playtest it.


----------



## Rechan (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm somewhat wary of letting people get access to Encounter powers via feats. Each race gets an encounter power free, and then feats that amp up those powers. 

Though this doesn't look _un_ balanced to me. I like it.


----------

